# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  2ο Σεμινάριο ΕΑΚ 31/3/2013.

## georgekouk

Καλησπέρα σας. 
Συνεπείς στις δηλώσεις μας, έχουμε τη χαρά να σας ενημερώσουμε για το δεύτερο σεμινάριο μας. Το ειδικό βάρος του ομιλητή, νομίζω τα λέει όλα. 

*Η ΕΑΚ διοργανώνει σεμινάριο την 31/3 στην Αθήνα. Το σεμινάριο θα πραγματοποιηθεί με κράτηση θέσης 20 ευρώ ανά συμμετέχοντα τα οποία θα επιστραφούν στο τέλος του σεμιναρίου.* *
Ομιλητής : Paolo Gregorutti.
Θέμα: "Ετήσια Διαχείριση Εκτροφείου."
Μεταφραστής : Τριανταφύλλου Γιώργος (μεταφραστής κοινοβουλίου). 
Οι συμμετοχές θα πρέπει να έχουν κατατεθεί έως 10/3/2013. 
**Αν δεν είναι πάνω από 80 το σεμινάριο δεν θα πραγματοποιηθεί.*

Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής με π.μ. εδώ : https://www.facebook.com/george.koukoumelis
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την φιλοξενία.

----------


## xXx

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Γιώργο. Αυτό με τα 20 ευρώ γιατί το κάνετε??

----------


## stephan

Υποθέτω πως το κάνουν για να είναι σίγουρες οι συμμετοχές (λέω εγώ τώρα). Έχω δίκιο Γιώργο;

----------


## οδυσσέας

η εακ ποτε εκανε εκθεση-διαγωνισμο? ο Paolo Gregorutti εχει καποια σχεση με την εταιρια ornitalia?

----------


## adreas

Κώστα  προφανώς  έχει αλλά  θα  ήθελα να  παρακολουθήσω  το σεμινάριο  αν  γίνετε έστω  και  από μακριά  δεν  έχουμε κάθε  μέρα  αυτή τη  δυνατότητα  και αν  σου  ότι  τους βγάζω το  καπέλο  δεν σε  αναγκάζουν  να κάνεις  κάτι  ξέρεις τι  εννοώ  ας  αφήσουμε το  νήμα  να κυλίσει  με  τις  συμμετοχές και  θα  τα πούμε  άλλη  φορά.  Ας επικεντρωθούμε  στο σεμινάριο  μόνο.

----------


## georgekouk

Ξεκάθαρα. Για να δεσμευθούν οι συμμετοχές. Αν δεν έρθει όποιος δεν έρθει θα χάσει 20 ευρώ. Εξήγηση. Το κόστος αυτού του σεμιναρίου είναι γύρω στα 3.800 - 4.000 ευρω. (Ενοικίαση χώρου, διερμηνέας, ξενοδοχείο ομιλητή, καφέδες κλπ).  Υπάρχουν ακόμα "τρελλοί" που διαθέτουν χρήμα σε καιρούς πολύ δύσκολους για τη μετάδοση ΓΝΩΣΗΣ σε ΟΛΟΥΣ! Ο Ανδρεας έχει δίκιο. Επικεντρωθείτε όσοι θέλετε στην ουσία. Όσοι πάλι δεν θέλετε απλά μη μετέχετε. Είναι ανοικτό για όλους όπως προείπα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ...Υπάρχουν ακόμα "τρελλοί" που διαθέτουν χρήμα σε καιρούς πολύ δύσκολους για τη μετάδοση ΓΝΩΣΗΣ σε ΟΛΟΥΣ! Ο Ανδρεας έχει δίκιο. Επικεντρωθείτε όσοι θέλετε στην ουσία. Όσοι πάλι δεν θέλετε απλά μη μετέχετε. Είναι ανοικτό για όλους όπως προείπα.


ε οχι και ''τρελλοι'' αυτοι που προσπαθουν να στηρίξουν τα συμφεροντα τους.

ολοι πρεπει να το παρακολουθησουν το σεμιναριο σιγουρα θα ειναι πολυ καλο. 

Γιωργο μακαρι να ειχες περισσοτερο χρονο να τα λεμε και εδω μεσα. 
Ανθρωποι σαν εσενα και με τοσες γνωσεις στην εκτροφη καναρινιων χρωματος πρεπει να εισαστε στο πλαϊ ''μας''.

----------


## georgekouk

Οδυσσέα. Δεν κατάλαβες. Ο Ανδρέας εδώ 


> δεν σε αναγκάζουν να κάνεις κάτι ξέρεις τι εννοώ


 το είπε ξεκάθαρα.
Αν χαλάει κάποιον που θα δώσει 20 ευρώ και θα τα πάρει πίσω στο τέλος, πόσο μπορεί να χαλάει *αυτούς* που δίνουν κάποιο σεβαστό ποσό και ποντάρουν στη γνώση; Δεν είπαμε έλα και αναγκαστικά θα πάρεις αυτά τα προϊόντα. Είπα και πάλι πριν λίγο. Κοίτα σε παρακαλώ την ουσία.

Η γνώση από την άλλη δεν τελειώνει ποτέ. Και για μένα. Δεν πιστεύω και δεν είμαι κάτι περισσότερο από πολλούς άλλους. Σκέψη και διύλιση των απόψεων χρειάζεται και όπως λέει και ο Σπύρος ο Καλαμαράς. Σωστός εκτροφέας είναι ο σκεπτόμενος εκτροφέας.

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγώ όταν βλέπω ''τυρί'' στα ξεκάρφωτα μπροστά μου, κοιταω να δω που είναι η ''φάκα''. 

ένας κτηνίατρος εκτροφέας περιστεριών σε σεμινάριο είπε μην βάζετε μηλόξιδο γιατί κάνει κακό στα περιστέρια. βάλτε από αυτό το προϊόν είναι από βότανα και είναι καλύτερο. το προϊόν ήταν της εταιρίας που ήταν ιδιοκτήτης.

Γιώργο μην αδικείς τον εαυτό σου. εσύ με τις γνώσεις και τις διακρίσεις που έχεις, να έχεις μόνο 48 μηνύματα σε αυτό το φόρουμ 
και να ποστάρεις μόνο για ''σεμινάρια της ακαδημίας''.

----------


## georgekouk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agJGzLeJPh0

Τον εαυτό μου δε τον αδικώ ή συνεχίζω να τον αδικώ, αν έτσι λέγεται, η προσωπική έκθεση για το κοινό καλό. Ο χρόνος μου Οδυσσέα είναι πολύ μετρημένος και διασκορπισμένος μεταξύ δουλειάς, οικογένειας, συλλόγων, (γονέων, ενώσεων, σχολικών επιτροπών, αθλητικών ), διαμαρτυριών σε διάφορα σχήματα για την κατάστασή μας και των πουλιών.
''Γιατί όταν στεκόμαστε απέναντι στο παρελθόν, οι σχέσεις μεταξύ παρελθόντος, παρόντος και μέλλοντος δεν είναι απλώς ζητήματα που έχουν μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για όλους: είναι ζητήματα από τα οποία δεν μπορούμε να ξεφύγουμε. Δεν γίνεται να μην τοποθετούμε τους εαυτούς μας μέσα σε μια συνέχεια, της ζωής μας, της οικογένειάς μας ή της ομάδας στην οποία ανήκουμε. Δεν γίνεται να μην αντιπαραβάλουμε το παρελθόν με το παρόν: είναι αυτό που κάνουν τα άλμπουμ των οικογενειακών φωτογραφιών. Δεν γίνεται να μην μαθαίνουμε απο το παρελθόν, γιατί αυτό είναι που σημαίνει εμπειρία.''

Eric Hobsbawm

----------


## nick13

Γνωριζει καποιος σε πιο χωρο θα πραγματοποιηθει??

----------


## οδυσσέας

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agJGzLeJPh0
> 
> Τον εαυτό μου δε τον αδικώ ή συνεχίζω να τον αδικώ, αν έτσι λέγεται, η προσωπική έκθεση για το κοινό καλό. Ο χρόνος μου Οδυσσέα είναι πολύ μετρημένος και διασκορπισμένος μεταξύ δουλειάς, οικογένειας, συλλόγων, (γονέων, ενώσεων, σχολικών επιτροπών, αθλητικών ), διαμαρτυριών σε διάφορα σχήματα για την κατάστασή μας και των πουλιών.


επειδή τα έχω ξανακούσει αυτά από εσένα, γι'αυτο λέω όταν βρεις χρόνο. 

*όταν θα διαβάσεις αυτό το μήνυμα, θα μου βάλεις και ένα θέμα για τους αχάτες σου, που έχεις κάνει να παραμιλανε όλοι οι εκτροφείς καναρινιων χρώματος.

----------


## georgekouk

Καλημέρα. Μην είσαι υπερβολικός. 
Ο χώρος θα ανακοινωθεί εντός των επομένων ημερών. Όσοι έχετε ή δεν έχετε, δηλώσει συμμετοχή, επαναλαμβάνω πως γίνεται με π.μ. στο fb, τηλέφωνο και θα ενημερωθείτε.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ δεν ξερω αν παραμιλανε οσοι γνωριζουν την εκτροφη σου ,αλλα ξερω οτι οι διακρισεις σου ειναι σταθερες και οχι τυχαιες .Τοσο απο σενα ,οσο και απο καθε μελος μας με εμπειρια και επιτυχιες ,περιμενω χωρις πιεση χρονου ,να διδαξετε τα νεα μελη μας ,εκτροφη και ηθος !Στοιχεια του πως επιλεγουμε τα ζευγαρια για τις διασταυρωσεις ,πως βαφουμε τα πουλια (ειδικα οταν δεν προκειτα για πουλια κατακοκκινα αλλα με κοκκινο χρωματικο παραγοντα οπως οι αχατες σου κλπ ) δεν υπαρχουν σαν ολοκληρωμενο αρθρακι εδω μεσα και πολυ θα ηθελα σε αυτο να μας βοηθησεις !

----------

